# nose pigmentation advice needed!



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya does any1 out there no about pigmentation in chihuahuas jacob recently won at his show after the judge came to say he was perfect but his pigmentation on his nose was a bit out is there anything i can do to help correct it as im new i am not sure i have been told there is a cream you can get or to give him a bit of sea kelp any advice much appreciatd thanks!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Don't have any answers to your question but just wanted to say congrats to Jacob - he is sooo beautiful :!:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I also can't answer your question, but agree whole heartedly with chimom....he is adorable !


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I really dont know either but he looks more than perfect too me :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I would call my vet and ask if I was you.


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

Your little one looks just like our Kosmo. We thought Kosmo's nose was going to turn all black but he's got what you would call a dudley nose, it has a large patch of liver coloration on the left side and a small darker patch nearing black on the right side. I find it quite fascinating but I know it may be seen as a fault in the show ring. 

Here is what the breed standard says about the Chihuahua nose:

* Nose - Self-colored in blond types, or black. In moles, blues, and chocolates, they are self-colored. In blond types, pink nose permissible.*


Jacob, is a blond-type or fawn. He still looks young so his pigmentation may change with time on its own and may not. Unfortunately, I don't know of anyway that you can change the color but here is a very good article for you to read which may answer some of your questions.

http://www.vetinfo.com/ddepigmt.html#Loss of pigmentation in nose[/b][/i]


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

There are no perfect dogs the judges job is to pick the best one, the closest to the breed standard and still their personal preferences come into play. I doubt he will have any trouble getting his championship even if the nose doesn't completely even out color wise.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm not sure about the nose thing but he is toooooo adorable! Congrats on winning Jacob!!!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou all thats great advice and he is my baby no matter what and i love him to bits it adds to his charater!


----------



## ThreeDogMom (Apr 12, 2005)

I don't know how to change color, but have heard that eating out of a plastic bowl can sometimes lighten the color on a dog's nose.

Wish I could remember where I read it, so I could give you a reference. 

Anyway, he is truly adorable.


----------



## ThreeDogMom (Apr 12, 2005)

I can't believe I found this again. Here is link that discusses nose pigmentation. I don't know if it will help with your problem. See point #5 for the plastic bowl issue. Good Luck!

http://www.vetinfo.com/ddepigmt.html


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

thankyou for your help much appreciated


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

he is adorable and wtg on his new ribbon


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I also read that you should never use plastic bowls for your dogs. I bought the stainless steel bowls for mine. They make a lot more noise though.  
Mine are in a holder and they "clink clink" together while they are eating or drinking. It drives my Husband nuts! :roll: 

sandra


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

hiya all stil looking for chi pup misty turned out to not even look like chi if any1 knows of any plz help thankyou


----------



## BeamerFritzyKosmo (Mar 17, 2004)

You've heard not to use plastic bowls because they have microscopic scratches and holes that hold in bacteria even if they are washed regularly. This bacteria count can lead to your dog getting sick. Stainless steal bowls do not trap bacteria from food and can be sanitized fully with hot water :lol:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

My Chi can not show, well he can but he will be marked down otherwise because he has a brown nose. Good luck with your Chi, and he is gorgeous! x


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

mine has a brown nose as well apparntly this is not right i love bay jacob no matter what and i think chis look great with brown noses the judges obviously do not understand beauty!!!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

just to let you all know jacob has been on this stuff i got from pet shop its dry seaweed its for everything stronger bones coat etc but i thought i would try it for his nose pigmentation as its from the sea like sea kelp he has been on it for nearly two weeks now in one of his meals a day i put a sprinkle and his nose is rapidly going black only the middle is brown now am so pleased with his progress


----------

